# The Cyanogenmod Circlejerk



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

This thread is created to list down people that use Cyanogenmod or a ROM based on Cyanogenmod such as Resurrection Remix or AOKP. This thread will constantly be updated by *Cyanogenmods* to ensure that the list will be updated.​What is Cyanogenmod?
Cyanogenmod is an alternative firmware for Android. It supports lots of devices. Learn more here.

Why should I use Cyanogenmod?

Themes
You can remove any app, even carrier bloatware
Customization - you can customize the status bar, quick settings, app drawer, lockscreen, etc.
Frequent security updates - more than stock
Privacy Guard - change individual app permissions
Root access - turn root on/off with one tap
Five battery modes - Power Saver (really good!), Efficiency, Balanced, Quick, and Performance
Very similar to Android 6 making it simple to ease in to
Generally smoother
Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience

People that have Cyanogenmod or a ROM based on it
@mgrev (Google Nexus 6P, CM13 + A.R.I.S.E)
@Snowdori (Motorola Moto E 2015 LTE, CM13)
@nxwing (Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE, CM13/AOKP/RR)
@Jackus (Huawei Y560, CM13)
@SomeGamer (Sony Xperia Z1 Compact, CM12/AOKP/AICP/RR)
@MarcusD (Huawei IDEOS S7 Slim, C13)
@Davidosky99 (OnePlus One, CM13)
@Arecaidian Fox (Motorola Droid 4, CM13)
@AlanJohn (Google Galaxy Nexus, CM12.1)
@Dayfid (Motorola Moto X Play, CM13)
@rileysrjay (Samsung Galaxy Tab S2, CM12.1)
@Joom (Google Nexus 6P, RR)
@Jesskas (T-Mobile LG G4, CM13)(AT&T LG Optimus G, CM12)(Verizon Xperia Play, CM9)
@ComeTurismO (Samsung Galaxy S3, CM12)
@Allahu_Spooky_Cena (LG G2, CM13)
@Jayro (Samsung Galaxy S4, CM13)
@Commander_Vadeo (Htc Sensation CM13)


----------



## Dorimori (May 29, 2016)

Proud CM 13 Nightly user!


----------



## SomeGamer (May 29, 2016)

Tri-booting all three on my Z1C. (None of them is compatible with my Z5C though. )


----------



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

I had CM7 on my old phone, but I forgot why I went back to stock ._.
But my tablet has CM9 on it, because the stock is 2.2.2, and that's just too ancient


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Tri-booting all three on my Z1C. (None of them is compatible with my Z5C though. )


Tribooting what roms?


MarcusD said:


> I had CM7 on my old phone, but I forgot why I went back to stock ._.
> But my tablet has CM9 on it, because the stock is 2.2.2, and that's just too ancient


What's your tablet?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Tribooting what roms?


Actually, a lot (just switched it on again).
CM12
RR
AICP
AOKP
..and of course, stock.


----------



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What's your tablet?



It's an ancient Huawei IDEOS S7 Slim with 3G module. Sadly, the camera doesn't work software-side, but otherwise everything works great  And it's rooted ofc 



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Seriel (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @Jackus (Unknown)


Huawei Y560 - CM13 Unofficial Build.


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Huawei Y560 - CM13 Unofficial Build.


Added


----------



## Seriel (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Added


You put Y650 not Y560 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ah you fixed it quickly.


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

Jackus said:


> You put Y650 not Y560


Fix'd


----------



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> (*Lenovo* IDEOS S7 Slim, CM9)





MarcusD said:


> *Huawei* IDEOS S7 Slim with 3G module



Say whaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaaaat


My head hurts now


----------



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> My head hurts now



Well, I hope you get better 
How much have you drinky 2DAY? And how much did you eat? Summer temperatures require more water intake, so go, and drink something!

Also, thanks for fixing it


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 29, 2016)

Proud CM13.0 user here


Spoiler: PROOF


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Proud CM13.0 user here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PROOF


OnePlus One, correct?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 29, 2016)

Im using CM 12.1 on my galaxy nexus. Planning on getting a one plus 3 whenever that comes out, and that will probably get CM too.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> OnePlus One, correct?


Yes


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Im using CM 12.1 on my galaxy nexus. Planning on getting a one plus 3 whenever that comes out, and that will probably get CM too.





Davidosky99 said:


> Yes


Added to the list


----------



## AlanJohn (May 29, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Added to the list


Thanks but im not on 13, I'm on 12.1.


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Thanks but im not on 13, I'm on 12.1.


Fixed


----------



## Dayfid (May 29, 2016)

CM13 on my Moto X Play.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> CM13 on my Moto X Play.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


Added


----------



## astronautlevel (May 29, 2016)

>Be me
>Make the mistake of buying a locked carrier phone
>Miss towelroot
>Stuck on 5.1.1 Samsung shit

FeelsBadMan


----------



## smileyhead (May 29, 2016)




----------



## rileysrjay (May 29, 2016)

I use cm 12.1 on my galaxy tab s, because I hate Samsung's crappy bloatware.


----------



## mgrev (May 29, 2016)

>be me
>update from weta version with viper4android
>mess up
>reinstall
>still fucked
>mfw too lazy for backups and u get burned for ur laziness


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 51135


Check xda, I'm sure they have a lot of roms for the Zenfone


mgrev said:


> >be me
> >update from weta version with viper4android
> >mess up
> >reinstall
> ...


Is your phone alright?


----------



## Joom (May 30, 2016)

I have a Nexus 6P running Resurrection Remix.


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Stock android 6.0.1, I'm boring.


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)

Joom said:


> I have a Nexus 6P running Resurrection Remix.


Added


VinsCool said:


> Stock android 6.0.1, I'm boring.


You interested in getting CM?


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Added
> 
> You interested in getting CM?


What advantages compared to what I already have?


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What advantages compared to what I already have?


More control over your phone than stock android+root


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> More control over your phone than stock android+root


Still better thanstock IOS ;O;


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Check xda, I'm sure they have a lot of roms for the Zenfone


But not for my model. The Zenfone 2 has a shitton of models. There are some that have CM, but sadly, not mine.


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> But not for my model. The Zenfone 2 has a shitton of models. There are some that have CM, but sadly, not mine.


Why not build your own build? The sourcd code for other Zenfone 2 models should be released


----------



## Dorimori (May 30, 2016)

I'm coming out as CMgender.



VinsCool said:


> What advantages compared to what I already have?



Advantages to CM over stock 6.0 -

- Themes
- You can remove any app, even carrier bloatware
- Customization - you can customize the status bar, quick settings, app drawer, lockscreen, etc.
- Frequent security updates - more than stock
- Privacy Guard - change individual app permissions
- Root access - turn root on/off with one tap
- Three battery modes - Power Saver (really good!), Balanced, and Performance
- Very similar to Android 6 making it simple to ease in to
- Generally smoother
Plus...

Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Is there a build of it for Moto X Play?


----------



## Dorimori (May 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is there a build of it for Moto X Play?


There are nightlies for lux.. http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?type=nightly&device=lux
https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Lux_Info


----------



## Joom (May 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is there a build of it for Moto X Play?


http://get.cm/  These are all the official builds.


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is there a build of it for Moto X Play?


Check here and here for some builds


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Why not build your own build? The sourcd code for other Zenfone 2 models should be released


It is, but I can't port CM. 
(And please don't link me to a tutorial, I already tried them, but I'm too much of a noob to do it.)


----------



## mgrev (May 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Check xda, I'm sure they have a lot of roms for the Zenfone
> 
> Is your phone alright?


yes and no. i lost my data. nothing important though. (except for The Blockheads).
it would be ok, but i need muh v4a.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 30, 2016)

Why no builds for suzuran?


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Why no builds for suzuran?


Xperia Z5?


----------



## mgrev (May 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Xperia Z5?


compact.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 30, 2016)

mgrev said:


> compact.


Finally someone gets it right!


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)

I'll see what I can find


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

*sigh* I wish my Z00D had CM. ¬_¬


----------



## Jesskas (May 30, 2016)

CM13 on T-Mobile LG G4, CM12 on AT&T LG Optimus G, CM9 on Verizon Xperia Play.

And I still wish I had a jailbroken iPhone instead.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 30, 2016)

Here comes dat one iOS fanboy in temp


----------



## Jesskas (May 30, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Here comes dat one iOS fanboy in temp


*fangirl

I just want a faster phone with more game options tbh


----------



## BurningDesire (May 30, 2016)

Jesskas said:


> *fangirl
> 
> I just want a faster phone with more game options tbh


GET SUCKED INTO IOS WE HAVE INFINITY BLADE 2 DAY EVEN THOUGH IT ISN'T REALLY THE TALK OF THE TOWN ANYMORE 2 DAY
In reality I am a boi


----------



## mgrev (May 30, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> In reality I am a boi


that's not true because you roasted me in that skype chat so you must be a rly warm/hot grill


----------



## BurningDesire (May 30, 2016)

mgrev said:


> that's not true because you roasted me in that skype chat so you must be a rly warm/hot grill


----------



## mgrev (May 30, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


>



is dat grill you?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 30, 2016)

mgrev said:


> is dat grill you?


I AM A GRILL ON DAH INSIDE


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

*Gives up looking for that shit*
Does anyone here know how and willing to compile me a build a CyanogenMod?


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *Gives up looking for that shit*
> Does anyone here know how and willing to compile me a build a CyanogenMod?


which device? Maybe compile it for you


----------



## mgrev (May 30, 2016)

yee. managed to do something. it boots, but "google play services has stopped". damn it


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> which device? Maybe compile it for you


Z00D (ASUS ZE500CL) here are the specs.
Which is the CM version you could compile for me? The newer the better. 
And thank you!


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Z00D (ASUS ZE500CL) here are the specs.
> Which is the CM version you could compile for me? The newer the better.
> And thank you!


yes, we do have a kernel, device and vendor source so it's a piece of cake to compile it


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> yes, we do have a kernel, device and vendor source so it's a piece of cake to compile it


Thank you!! 
Just a quick question though, which CM version are you going to compile?


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Thank you!!
> Just a quick question though, which CM version are you going to compile?


idk, but I think you can't get any version superior to 5.0


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> idk, but I think you can't get any version superior to 5.0


Why? It already has factory 5.0.1 on it, and the other models' CM are already Marshmallow.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Why? It already has factory 5.0.1 on it, and the other models' CM are already Marshmallow.


yeah IKR? but the official source for Intel Atom Z2560 is limited to 5.0(Intel/snapdragon/mediatek all does that to descontinue old models).
And the custom sources(kernel) are too limited to 5.0


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> yeah IKR? but the official source for Intel Atom Z2560 is limited to 5.0(Intel/snapdragon/mediatek all does that to descontinue old models).
> And the custom sources(kernel) are too limited to 5.0


*sigh*
Can it at least run the latest 5.0.x?


----------



## Sono (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> which device? Maybe compile it for you



I have a MT6592, can you please compile me a CM7 (or basically anything that is 2.3.x <= x < 5.0 ? I would be very happy 
(jk, but if you actually do it, I'll be sooooo happy )


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I have a MT6592, can you please compile me a CM7 (or basically anything that is 2.3.x <= x < 5.0 ? I would be very happy
> (jk, but if you actually do it, I'll be sooooo happy )


can you tell me the device specs/name?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> *sigh*
> Can it at least run the latest 5.0.x?


yes, it can run cm12


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> yes, it can run cm12


I meant the latest *version* of 5.0.x (I think it's 5.0.2, but I have no clue).


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I meant the latest *version* of 5.0.x (I think it's 5.0.2, but I have no clue).


it's the same as 5.0  so yes if it's capable to run 5.0 it's capable to run 5.0.2 and too able to run 5.1


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> it's the same as 5.0  so yes if it's capable to run 5.0 it's capable to run 5.0.2 and too able to run 5.1


Wait, it's able to run 5.*1*?
*faints because of happiness*


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Wait, it's able to run 5.*1*?
> *faints because of happiness*


*yes*, 5.1 is just a patch to 5.0.2


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> *yes*, 5.1 is just a patch to 5.0.2


*Yiss!!* 
How long does it take to compile CM?


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *Yiss!!*
> How long does it take to compile CM?


do you have linux installed? (ubuntu)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> *Yiss!!*
> How long does it take to compile CM?


and how fast is your connection(internet)


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> do you have linux installed? (ubuntu)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ubuntu 16.04 and 20 Mb/s.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Ubuntu 16.04 and 20 Mb/s.


ok, so you have to download the entire cyanogenmod repo, which is around 60-70 gb, then you have to download the device, kernel and vendor sources, create a device specific folder(as your device isn't officialy supported by cm)  and excract those device, kernel and vendor sources to that folder
Then you just have to make file the skeleton files, a boot.img(cm kernel) and then you can just make a cyanogenmod zip(comes with a cm recovery)


----------



## Sono (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> can you tell me the device specs/name?



omfg, you're really going to do it? <3

Wiko Highway Signs
MT6592
ARMv7 (armeabi-v7a)
~1G memory
~6-8G storage
ARM Mali 450 MP


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> omfg, you're really going to do it? <3
> 
> Wiko Highway Signs
> MT6592
> ...


golly, I used to have a wiko «3 , i'll do it  ( if I find the time  )


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> ok, so you have to download the entire cyanogenmod repo, which is around 60-70 gb, then you have to download the device, kernel and vendor sources, create a device specific folder(as your device isn't officialy supported by cm)  and excract those device, kernel and vendor sources to that folder
> Then you just have to make file the skeleton files, a boot.img(cm kernel) and then you can just make a cyanogenmod zip(comes with a cm recovery)


You told me you'll do it!
I'm too dumb for this shit...


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You told me you'll do it!
> I'm too dumb for this shit...


I don't have ubuntu(at the moment). 
If I find time, I can do it...


----------



## CheatFreak47 (May 30, 2016)

I'd use it if it had a version avaliable for my phone model, I run an MetroPCS LG G Stylo.
The version I found was of CM12 and it's missing support for some of my hardware, so I haven't bothered, I just run the LG Lolipop it came with but with Root and TWRP, which I've debloated as much as I could.

I used to use CM9 or something on an older LG Optimus L3 E400 or something like that though, if that counts.


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I don't have ubuntu(at the moment).
> If I find time, I can do it...


*sigh*
Can you at least tell me a more detailed tutorial?


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *sigh*
> Can you at least tell me a more detailed tutorial?


https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Development
https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
I learned to port here

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> *sigh*
> Can you at least tell me a more detailed tutorial?


and here is your kernel https://github.com/shakalaca/ASUS_ZenFone_ZE500CL


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Development
> https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
> I learned to port here


...in English? (I mean something that a noob like me can understand?)


----------



## Sono (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> golly, I used to have a wiko «3 , i'll do it



orly? yay <3

btw, the stock ROM is the best stock ROM I ever had 
I mean, it has such nice features, as switching 3G mode between 2 SIMcards (okay, it's supported by the hardware itself, but whatever ), setting a WiFi access point as a cellural share (you know, cellural internet, mobile internet, however you want to call it), and it uses Launcher3 (which is what CM uses), so I'm very happy with it  Also, it can play DS games upscaled at Super-Stable™ 60FPS!
Also, the only bloatware is GApps itself, so I'm not complaining 



CheatFreak47 said:


> I used to use CM9 or something on an older LG Optimus L3 E400 or something like that though, if that counts.


I have CM9 on my tablet, and it works better than the stock 2.2.2


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> ...in English? (I mean something that a noob like me can understand?)


now you just have to follow the guide the same way we tell the noobs to follow plailect's guide  .
now but seriously, you just have to follow the procedures, but replace the kernel, device and vendor files, with your device specific files. then just make. you can take for base building for another device , just replacing the files


MarcusD said:


> orly? yay <3
> 
> btw, the stock ROM is the best stock ROM I ever had
> I mean, it has such nice features, as switching 3G mode between 2 SIMcards (okay, it's supported by the hardware itself, but whatever ), setting a WiFi access point as a cellural share (you know, cellural internet, mobile internet, however you want to call it), and it uses Launcher3 (which is what CM uses), so I'm very happy with it  Also, it can play DS games upscaled at Super-Stable™ 60FPS!
> ...


yes, I can do it for you or smileyhead, but only when I either find time to install ubuntu and downloading the files, or you can do it yourself, It's not that hard.
And IKR, the Wiko Phones were great, I only got rid of it because it didn't have 4K recording and the Mediateks processors aren't really my favourites


----------



## Sono (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> IKR, the Wiko Phones were great, I only got rid of it because it didn't have 4K recording and the Mediateks processors aren't really my favourites





Meh, I'm fine with it. Sometimes it rarely decides to take a piss, and then everything lags out below unberable levels, making the UI laggy, unresponsive, also freezes video playback along with a very stuttery sound output. But at least it only takes 1-5mins, and it happens very rarely, so it's bearable


----------



## SomeGamer (May 30, 2016)

Look what I found 2 day! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/development/rom-cyanogenmod-13-sony-xperia-z5c-t3339930
Then look at the Issues.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Look what I found 2 day!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/development/rom-cyanogenmod-13-sony-xperia-z5c-t3339930
> Then look at the Issues.


the issues:

```
Video Recording
Bluetooth (keeps restarting)
Camera Colors
Fingerprint sensor
Lag after booting up device (Will resolve after locking phone and waiting a few seconds)
```
it's not that bad for a nightly I guess


----------



## SomeGamer (May 30, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> the issues:
> 
> ```
> Video Recording
> ...


When BT and camera colors get fixed, I'm in!


----------



## mgrev (May 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> When BT and camera colors get fixed, I'm in!


look at the cm13 for galaxy s6... -_-

glad i switched


----------



## Filo97 (May 30, 2016)

I would use it if it existed for asus zenpad s 8 z580ca.


----------



## mgrev (May 30, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-cyanogenmod-beginners-guide.428972/
i just wrote this short guide thingy for anyone that wants to try CyanogenMod


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 31, 2016)

Proud CM12 user on Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999)


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 31, 2016)

I always seem to buy phones that are either unpopular, or so locked down you can't even run calculator without root access, so I never got to mess around with this custom rom business.


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

I used to use Cyanogenmod back when it was good. Nowadays it's pretty much shit, like Android has become.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

Jesskas said:


> CM13 on T-Mobile LG G4, CM12 on AT&T LG Optimus G, CM9 on Verizon Xperia Play.
> 
> And I still wish I had a jailbroken iPhone instead.


Added


mgrev said:


> yee. managed to do something. it boots, but "google play services has stopped". damn it


I've had the same issue with BrokenOS


CheatFreak47 said:


> I'd use it if it had a version avaliable for my phone model, I run an MetroPCS LG G Stylo.
> The version I found was of CM12 and it's missing support for some of my hardware, so I haven't bothered, I just run the LG Lolipop it came with but with Root and TWRP, which I've debloated as much as I could.
> 
> I used to use CM9 or something on an older LG Optimus L3 E400 or something like that though, if that counts.


Sorry pal, current CM users only  You're welcome back when you use CM again though 


ComeTurismO said:


> Proud CM12 user on Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999)


Added


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I used to use Cyanogenmod back when it was good. Nowadays it's pretty much shit, like Android has become.


What device do you use then?


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Added
> 
> I've had the same issue with BrokenOS
> 
> ...


Science.


----------



## Joom (May 31, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> AICP


This project kinda gave me a chuckle. It's rather hypocritical. They have a retarded module installed that checks for APKs that enable piracy and blocks the installation of them, yet they have a built in ad blocker. I seriously hope I'm not the only one that finds this hilariously ironic. Also, the module can be circumvented by either modifying settings.apk or renaming the infringing package name since it goes by a hardcoded list of names rather than using something smart like heuristics.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 31, 2016)

Joom said:


> This project kinda gave me a chuckle. It's rather hypocritical. They have a retarded module installed that checks for APKs that enable piracy and blocks the installation of them, yet they have a built in ad blocker. I seriously hope I'm not the only one that finds this hilariously ironic. Also, the module can be circumvented by either modifying settings.apk or renaming the infringing package name since it goes by a hardcoded list of names rather than using something smart like heuristics.


Really? Never said I used it, just tried it out and left it on my multiboot menu. Though, after reading this, I guess it's time to get rid of it.


----------



## Joom (May 31, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Really? Never said I used it, just tried it out and left it on my multiboot menu. Though, after reading this, I guess it's time to get rid of it.


Yeah. Try installing Lucky Patcher if you care enough. Though the developer constantly changes the package name for this exact reason, so the latest version might get around the check. Regardless, denying piracy and ad revenue at the same time is really bad for one's PR image, heh.


----------



## Allahu_Spooky_Cena (May 31, 2016)

Add me:
Lg g2 cm13

Press "like" if I helped you. Don't forget to buy me a beer.

Sent from Tapatalk using my rotary phone


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

i think if i can get TiBu working, i'll backup blockheads and do a full wipe


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

fixed it and facepalmed so hard i fractured my skull.
i reinstalled the cm13 nightly so it boots (not with gapps, because it doesnt work. "setup has crashed"). i spent most of my day trying to fix this, injecting titanium backup to /system, installing it via a file manager, installing via twrp. nothing worked because i was missing the google package installer (in gapps). after a very long time i remembered i had ADB installed on this PC. installed in a few seconds and BAM! TiBu works! i had even been flashing stock images with Fastboot, so i dont know why i didnt think of this before


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Well, i am sorry for leaving you, but i had major bluetooth latency with cyanogenmod, so i switched to the normal weta rom instead. i will switch back once bluetooth is fixed.


----------



## Allahu_Spooky_Cena (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Well, i am sorry for leaving you, but i had major bluetooth latency with cyanogenmod, so i switched to the normal weta rom instead. i will switch back once bluetooth is fixed.


Do you find that Bluetooth takes a long time to connect with cyanogenmod?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Allahu_Spooky_Cena said:


> Do you find that Bluetooth takes a long time to connect with cyanogenmod?


sometimes. and on cm13 it stutters a lot. almost as if it was a scratch in the disc


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd get CM, but none of my devices are compatible


----------



## nxwing (Jun 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> I'd get CM, but none of my devices are compatible


Build your own build. @Davidosky99 explained the basics


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 6, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Build your own build. @Davidosky99 explained the basics


Doesn't the risk of a brick come with it though ?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Doesn't the risk of a brick come with it though ?


No not really if you get everything *device specific *


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> No not really if you get everything *device specific *


Ill wait until summer then. With lots of spare time it will be easier


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

@Davidosky99: do you have the Cyanogenmod source downloaded? If not, then I'll try to compile it for myself, because I can't wait


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 6, 2016)

A universal Cyanogenmod installer app would be better due to it being able to see your hardware


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> @Davidosky99: do you have the Cyanogenmod source downloaded? If not, then I'll try to compile it for myself, because I can't wait


Well right now no, because I'm running windows +Kali  . but try for yourself its a fun experience. If you can't I may try to do it  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MsMidnight said:


> A universal Cyanogenmod installer app would be better due to it being able to see your hardware


It exists but only for a certain number of devices


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Well right now no, because I'm running windows +Kali  . but try for yourself its a fun experience. If you can't I may try to do it



Have you ever compiled CM before? What are your specs? And how long did it take? I have a feeling, that it's gonna take me ~2days to compile it >.<


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Have you ever compiled CM before? What are your specs? And how long did it take? I have a feeling, that it's gonna take me ~2days to compile it >.<


I compiled for various models which weren't officially supported . some huawei devices wiko devices (micromax rebranded) and zte devices. I have a 1/2 mb/s connection and an i5 laptop (and an i7 desktop)  and with both it took about one day(a night to download the source and the device specific sources) and about 4 hours to compile


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I compiled for various models which weren't officially supported . some huawei devices wiko devices (micromax rebranded) and zte devices. I have a 1/2 mb/s connection and an i5 laptop (and an i7 desktop)  and with both it took about one day(a night to download the source and the device specific sources) and about 4 hours to compile



So that means, that the compiling alone will take ~1day to compile  Meh...

And do you know how to downport/downgrde to an older Android version? I want to downgrade my Wiko Highway Signs from 4.4.2 to 2.3.x


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> So that means, that the compiling alone will take ~1day to compile  Meh...
> 
> And do you know how to downport/downgrde to an older Android version? I want to downgrade my Wiko Highway Signs from 4.4.2 to 2.3.x


Why would you want to do that ?


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Why would you want to do that ?



Because I want 2.3.x, but not in the resolution of the 3DS's bottom screen, with a shitty ARMv6 processor


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Because I want 2.3.x, but not in the resolution of the 3DS's bottom screen, with a shitty ARMv6 processor


You're talking about doing this to your wiko device?


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> You're talking about doing this to your wiko device?



YES! 

Edit: I mean, this is a Mediatek device! I can just reflash it, if something goes wrong 

or possibly dual boot, but let's keep it simple


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> YES!
> 
> or possibly dual boot, but let's keep it simple


I think it would be better suited to port KitKat lollipop or even marshmallow than an ancient and insecure Android version


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> I think it would be better suited to port KitKat lollipop or even marshmallow than an ancient and insecure Android version



yuck, I hate newer versions >.< I don't care about "insecure", because I know how to not break my phone  There were so many changes, that broke stuff, that I want to downgrade for this reason. Meh, I think I'll just try out a CM12.1 for this thread's sake, but I think I'll somehow find out a way to port 2.3.x to my device


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> yuck, I hate newer versions >.< I don't care about "insecure", because I know how to not break my phone  There were so many changes, that broke stuff, that I want to downgrade for this reason. Meh, I think I'll just try out a CM12.1 for this thread's sake, but I think I'll somehow find out a way to port 2.3.x to my device


Yeah its not hard to do it, in the end downloading the cm source downloads every version starting from cm7(android 2.4 ) to cm13(android 6). The end decision is yours


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> yuck, I hate newer versions >.< I don't care about "insecure", because I know how to not break my phone  There were so many changes, that broke stuff, that I want to downgrade for this reason. Meh, I think I'll just try out a CM12.1 for this thread's sake, but I think I'll somehow find out a way to port 2.3.x to my device


you would need a 2.3 bootloader for that though. this is one of the reasons ubuntu touch (based on 4.4 actually) can't be ported to all devices


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> you would need a 2.3 bootloader for that though. this is one of the reasons ubuntu touch (based on 4.4 actually) can't be ported to all devices



Welp... Then I'll need another method to make 4.4.2 look like GB  I'll try out CM12.1, I hope there's a statusbar mod, and/or a GB theme


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Welp... Then I'll need another method to make 4.4.2 look like GB  I'll try out CM12.1, I hope there's a statusbar mod, and/or a GB theme


there's lots of cm themes if you look well enough


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a 2.3.5 android on my shelf, charging


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I'll try out CM12.1, I hope there's a statusbar mod, and/or a GB theme


Here you go. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Davidosky99 Could you compile a CM12.1 sometime if you have time? If downloading and compiling really takes that long, I don't have the time. 
My parents wouldn't allow me to let the computer stay on overnight...


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> there's lots of cm themes if you look well enough



Hmm... I'm more interested in status bar mods, that bring back the old status bar, because the 5.0+ one is shit 



MsMidnight said:


> I have a 2.3.5 android on my shelf, charging



I have a 2.3.6 Android near my bed, nearly dead 



smileyhead said:


> Here you go.



It doesn't look like GB to me, more like a ICS/Lollipop "hybrid"  But thanks for the effort


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 6, 2016)

Android 2.x master race tbh


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Android 2.x master race tbh



Temporary CWM master race™


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Temporary CWM master race™


lol yes
(iirc you have the galaxy y? if so, try flashing the percy kernel via odin for permanent cwm)


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 6, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> @Davidosky99 Could you compile a CM12.1 sometime if you have time? If downloading and compiling really takes that long, I don't have the time.
> My parents wouldn't allow me to let the computer stay on overnight...


@Davidosky99 *Clears throat*


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> lol yes
> (iirc you have the galaxy y? if so, try flashing the percy kernel via odin for permanent cwm)



I have too many shit on it to wipe everything 
Btw, I had "Hyperion" on my GalaxyY, and it was the best I have used on this shit, but I might one day suun™ try it out 


Edit: I have no problem with temporary CWM, so I'm not gonna bother


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I have too many shit on it to wipe everything
> Btw, I had "Hyperion" on my GalaxyY, and it was the best I have used on this shit, but I might one day suun™ try it out


you don't wipe anything by flashing it though


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> you don't wipe anything by flashing it though



Ohh, so it's *only* the kernel? I thought it's an entire CFW  Is it a good idea to reflash the stock kernel on stock ROM?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Ohh, so it's *only* the kernel? I thought it's an entire CFW  Is it a good idea to reflash the stock kernel on stock ROM?


doesn't matter. it is kernel only, which also has permanent cwm.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 6, 2016)

This should be moved to the android sub forum imo


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

@Davidosky99: guess what I found  The source code of the kernel, drivers, and everything


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> @Davidosky99: guess what I found  The source code of the kernel, drivers, and everything


Nice , do your magic then 
I found it ages ago 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> Here you go.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes when I do have time  sorry for not being so immediate


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Yes when I do have time  sorry for not being so immediate


Thanks!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 6, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Thanks!


Now it's a matter of just installing Ubuntu and syncing 60 GB.  remind me of your device I don't feel like going back so many pages


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 6, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Now it's a matter of just installing Ubuntu and syncing 60 GB.  remind me of your device I don't feel like going back so many pages


ASUS Zenfone 2 (Model: ZE500CL) (Z00D)
Sooscode (and other stuff)  "Select OS" -> "Android"  then  "Source Code"
Specs


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm gonna circlejerk myself from happyness! CM12.1, AND DUAL SIM WORKS! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!
BULLSHIT! I can't turn off the second SIM card! 



Spoiler: Accurate react™ion












And no GApps bloatware  Just gotta replace the launcher with Launcher3, and I'll be fine 

Edit: has built-in f.lux! *drools*

Edit: @nxwing: I'll enjoy my stay in the monochrome CyanogenMod Master Race™  I love this phone <3 (Wiko Highway Signs, CM12.1)


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I'm gonna circlejerk myself from happyness! CM12.1, AND DUAL SIM WORKS! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!
> BULLSHIT! I can't turn off the second SIM card!
> 
> 
> ...


f.lux is heaven


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

@mgrev, could you update the OP in my place. I have some issues as of now.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @mgrev, could you update the OP in my place. I have some issues as of now.


what should i update?


----------



## Sono (Jun 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> what should i update?



That I also have CM12.1 on my phone, and not only CM9 on my tablet 



Spoiler: Kinda proof


----------



## Sono (Jun 9, 2016)

nxwing said:


> (Huawei IDEOS S7 Slim, C13)



Lol, I wish 

I have that shitty ancient tablet with CM9, and I have my phone (Wiko Highway Signs) with CM12.1


----------



## mgrev (Jun 11, 2016)

Switced back now. fuck bluetooth (for now)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 11, 2016)

HELLP GUISE, my S3 on CM12.1 doesn't run SnapChat properly (if i record videos and send them to people, they receive a black screen, but there is sound in my snap) HOW DO I FIX THIS!?!?!?
@nxwing


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 11, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> HELLP GUISE, my S3 on CM12.1 doesn't run SnapChat properly (if i record videos and send them to people, they receive a black screen, but there is sound in my snap) HOW DO I FIX THIS!?!?!?
> @nxwing


Does your camera work properly in other applications?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Does your camera work properly in other applications?


yup  and when I first installed CM12, the camera app wasn't working so I cleared its data, rebooted my phone and then it worked.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 11, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> HELLP GUISE, my S3 on CM12.1 doesn't run SnapChat properly (if i record videos and send them to people, they receive a black screen, but there is sound in my snap) HOW DO I FIX THIS!?!?!?
> @nxwing


I think there's an Closed module that fixes that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Xposed


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 11, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I think there's an Closed module that fixes that
> 
> — Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! —
> 
> *Xposed


Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 11, 2016)

2lazym8


----------



## Exavold (Jun 11, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini  - Using 12.1 unofficial builds


----------



## mgrev (Aug 10, 2016)

(re-incarnated)
any new users? anybody hyped for android n?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> anybody hyped for android n?


I am.
I pretty disappointed in the naming, though. I mean, Android Nougat? Seriously? Why not Nutella, or something more famous? Eh, whatever. It's not like anything can be done about it now.
I'm pretty sad though, because my device will never get it. Not even in the form of CM, because the processor only supports Android up to 5.1.x.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I am.
> I pretty disappointed in the naming, though. I mean, Android Nougat? Seriously? Why not Nutella, or something more famous? Eh, whatever. It's not like anything can be done about it now.
> I'm pretty sad though, because my device will never get it. Not even in the form of CM, because the processor only supports Android up to 5.1.x.


the "norwegian nutella" is named "nugatti" which pronounced like nougat plus "ti" on the end


----------



## Seriel (Aug 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> (re-incarnated)
> any new users? anybody hyped for android n?


@Zelock :^)


----------



## mgrev (Aug 10, 2016)

Jackus said:


> @Zelock :^)


what phone and cyanogenmod version?


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Where is a tutorial for this?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Where is a tutorial for this?


For what? Installing CyanogenMod?


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 12, 2016)

proud cm13 user on my htc sensation and beanstalk 6.0 on my nexus 7 2012


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 12, 2016)

I still haven't rooted my Galaxy S7. It's weird but it feels as if I don't need to anymore. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------

